# BMW M3 CSL Supertest



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

Here the test as scanned images.

BMW E46 M3 CSL Supertest

I ask that this link not be spread! Thanks


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I don't speak german, but it looks like the CSL did very well.  (with quite a bit of help from the Cup tires )


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks, Leo. It's a good challenge for my limited German. Do you know if Sport Auto has a website that could have other information on this test?

Thanks again!

:thumbup:


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

As last time I'm not taking one side or the other but the first question that came to my mind was. How is it that there is a beautiful 8 page layout of big glossy CSL photos and only two tiny, very tiny GT3 pics.


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

BB330i said:


> As last time I'm not taking one side or the other but the first question that came to my mind was. How is it that there is a beautiful 8 page layout of big glossy CSL photos and only two tiny, very tiny GT3 pics.


Simple answer:

It was a CSL test only. The supertest goes against the best (most points) car in the catagory. The GT3 was the best in it's class. Now that the CSL has gained 5 points more it will be the car to beat from now on.

Cup tyres or not I think the CSL is amazing.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Leo said:


> Simple answer:
> 
> It was a CSL test only. The supertest goes against the best (most points) car in the catagory. The GT3 was the best in it's class. Now that the CSL has gained 5 points more it will be the car to beat from now on.
> 
> Cup tyres or not I think the CSL is amazing.


 
I understand. 
[SOAPBOX] These results just throw more salt in the wounds of the neglected US market. As I have stated before, BMW must continue giving the world (including the US) high horsepower , lightweight, agile vehicles.
Come on BMWNA get with the program The guys in Stuttgart understand this. Give us a CSL. The market for these vehicles maybe small compared with more mainstream vehicles however, it is the enthusiasts vehicle and enthusiast buyer that insure the Marque's reputation does not fade away into mediocrity. [/SOAPBOX]


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

BB330i said:


> I understand.
> [SOAPBOX] These results just throw more salt in the wounds of the neglected US market. As I have stated before, BMW must continue giving the world (including the US) high horsepower , lightweight, agile vehicles.
> Come on BMWNA get with the program The guys in Stuttgart understand this. Give us a CSL. The market for these vehicles maybe small compared with more mainstream vehicles however, it is the enthusiasts vehicle and enthusiast buyer that insure the Marque's reputation does not fade away into mediocrity. [/SOAPBOX]


The most important thing we can do then is let BMWNA know there is market in the US for the CSL. If you remember, they weren't sure about bringing the E36 M3 to the US and then it came with a less powerful engine. The BMW owner community let them know there was a market here for a car they didn't think was there.

They probably don't think the M3 community will spend that much money on the car.

:soapbox:


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

SteveT said:


> The most important thing we can do then is let BMWNA know there is market in the US for the CSL. If you remember, they weren't sure about bringing the E36 M3 to the US and then it came with a less powerful engine. The BMW owner community let them know there was a market here for a car they didn't think was there.
> 
> They probably don't think the M3 community will spend that much money on the car.
> 
> :soapbox:


 With all due respect,

All BMWNA need do is look to the GT3 or the first year and a half E46 M3's. Buyers are/were falling all over themselves to pony-up MSRP + 5-10k. The market is there. I'm not the only BMW owner jumping ship. If BMWNA hasn't figured it out on their own, a letter from me will never make it past the junk mail inbox.
Plotting and scheming, How do I import a CSL? Hummm&#8230;


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

BB330i said:


> With all due respect,
> 
> All BMWNA need do is look to the GT3 or the first year and a half E46 M3's. Buyers are/were falling all over themselves to pony-up MSRP + 5-10k. The market is there. I'm not the only BMW owner jumping ship. If BMWNA hasn't figured it out on their own, a letter from me will never make it past the junk mail inbox.
> Plotting and scheming, How do I import a CSL? Hummm&#8230;


Well, I think you're wrong. I bet there's not that many people jumping to the GT3. But, I think they do listen and it has shown in the past. Your message to them will not go in the trash. The other question may be, do they want a performance car that's more expensive than the M5? I suspect the new M5 will be more expensive with it's V10 engine, so the CSL might fit.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

BB330i said:


> I understand.
> [SOAPBOX] These results just throw more salt in the wounds of the neglected US market. As I have stated before, BMW must continue giving the world (including the US) high horsepower , lightweight, agile vehicles.
> Come on BMWNA get with the program The guys in Stuttgart understand this. Give us a CSL. The market for these vehicles maybe small compared with more mainstream vehicles however, it is the enthusiasts vehicle and enthusiast buyer that insure the Marque's reputation does not fade away into mediocrity. [/SOAPBOX]


I don't think its a matter of whether there's a market in the US for the CSL...there clearly is. The problem is that the CSL doesn't meet US DOT regulations. So this puts BMW into a position of re-engineering the car to meet US regulations. Once you make all of the necessary changes, you are probably pretty much left with an M3....so what's the point? It would be easier and cheaper for an enthusiast to 'make' their own CSL. Some have already pared the weight of their M3 down to the level of the CSL.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I was going to suggest that the composite pieces that BMW has used in the CSL would not stand up to the DOT certification. They've got to start somewhere though (with composites that is) and conduct the tests to see what fails and where they need to do additional work. The question may be how serious they are about the application of composite materials in production cars. If they are they'll want to pursue it and eventually it will meet US requirements.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

SteveT said:


> I was going to suggest that the composite pieces that BMW has used in the CSL would not stand up to the DOT certification. They've got to start somewhere though (with composites that is) and conduct the tests to see what fails and where they need to do additional work. The question may be how serious they are about the application of composite materials in production cars. If they are they'll want to pursue it and eventually it will meet US requirements.


Well, its the composites, the front bumper, the seats, the glass, and probably other things...essentially the stuff that makes the CSL the CSL. I also have a feeling that BMW would be reluctant to ship a car to the US with R compound tires on it as well. Despite being DOT legal, the lawsuit happy US would certainly generate some suits against BMW.


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

Its been a long time since this thread was posted and I would have never dreamt of owning this car but how times change  

Wonder if some of the posters are still around?

Some info of the car on my new site I officially put up some 2 weeks ago.
Not quiet done but I hope good enough.

Enjoy


----------

